# Slippery petals



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I just about got to see how expensive front end repairs are today when my foot slipped off the clutch. I had just got in the car and the bottom of my tennis shoe was wet but it just slipped right off the clutch. No problem I caught the goat before it fed on a oldsmobile in front of me. 

Later I noticed that my foot slid around on the brake and gas petals too. It is those rubber numbs that are slippery when wet. Does anyone else have this problem? Does anyone know of anything that can be rubbed or sprayed on the nubs? (that sounds kind of rude doesn't it?)


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

actually, rip em off and use adhesive to put sandpaper on your pedals. Yeah its redneckish but it works!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

HEY..............BIG MIKE. Gee, thanks. 

Should I use the brown or black kind? I have the petals ripped off...awaiting your reply


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Brown comes in an 80 grit which would work perfectly.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dear Big Mike...

OK, now what, I got brown wrapped around where my petals "used" to be and held on by black duct tape. It looks really good! Thanks! ...but, the duct tape is more slippery than the original petals were :confused :confused 

BTW, I got a nice set of goat petals available on eBay now....lol

Seriously ... what can I do about slippery petals. There are big storms coming through GA tonight. My feet and petals will be wet again tomorrow. Slippage is not kewl.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

adhesive! Duct tape????

dude, do this. That duct tape roll is probably pretty thick, so cut a strip in half and put it around the pedal tightly on top and bottom but leave the center nothing but sandpaper. It should work just fine!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I just went for a drive in my bare feet to test out your "mod"...now all the callouses on the bottom of my feet are rubbed off......yeowch!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

but they didnt slip did they? lol


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

> but they didnt slip did they?


NO............... you are my hero


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

see....now your being sarcastic. Be glad i didnt tell you to use the black stuff!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

www.ultimatepedals.com

Expensive- but I want those heel-toe matched sets...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Shiny Anti-Slip with Domed Grip Insert 
($79.00)


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I think I've figured out the problem. If your spelling has any significance (i.e., "petals" versus "pedals"), you appear to have some sort of vegetative matter interfering with the proper operation of your vehicle. Very slippery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

what? you say he has vegetables in his car?


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

maybe your shoes are the problem, my old tennis shoes slip off the petals when wet too so i put my boots on and they have no problem staying on the gas and brake when wet
boots are also better at stomping on the flowers growing down there


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks GM kid, I'll pick the pedals our of my petals and try again...

Marine, but they are my lucky shoes. 

Actually, I have now tried with two pairs of tennis shoes and the same problem. I'm going to scrub them down (and my shoes) with some dawn dishwashing soap to remove any oil or grease that could be on them. I guess I am the only one in existance with this issue? Oh well, not the first time. Good news is no wet weather in the forcast. 

Big Mike, no sarcasm, you are my hero :agree


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

I got it, PERFECT solution. Get some golf shoes, drill some holes in your pedals to match and BAM. Your locked into that pedal !!! lol


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Big Mike..... for the hundredth time. Most of us have Manuals. THREE PEDALS!!!!! LOL!!!!


By the way GM KID. I was so looking forward to getting them off their flowery thread. LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

so he can lock his foot in as well as unlock it out !!!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

nice solution! I like it.

c'mon, this flowery thread can die...but before it does, i just want ONE person to admit their foot has slipped off their petals!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

nope, I dont have one single "petal" in my car to slip! lol

But yes, my feet have slipped at least once!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wahoo..put a fork in it, this is done


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

suuuuuuuuuuure it is, you still have cutup feet and sandpaper on your "petals"...

lol


----------



## GTOgator (Nov 6, 2005)

*Just in time for a reply...*

It is funny that you should mention this as a topic because about 2 days ago after washing some bugs off my goat, I am immediately left to run some errands. I was wearing tennis shoes (I usually wear a rubber soled dress shoe, but that was a laid back day for me) and when I went to push the clutch in for 1 > 2 my foot slipped far to the left. I freaked to say the least, however I gathered my composure, made the shift SLOWLY, and gave my floor mats a little stamping maneuver to dry off the sneaks. Then comes 3rd and I almost have the same incident. At this point I am beginning to think someone has played a prank on me and rubbed Crisco all over my clutch pedal. I reached down to feel the pedal with my hand and the rubber seemed to have plenty of grip. Needless to say I will never wear those shoes again if there are showers in the daily forecast. So there, I am glad I am not the only one confronted with this issue ( and I sure you are too... :cheers )


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

GTOgator.....YES, YES, exactly what has happened to me. I am going to try a spray on coating called: Mantek Clear Shot Rubberized Coating. I tried it on a piece of metal and if it does not work I can peel it off. I don't know how it will handle the rubbing of my foot on and off the PETAL.


----------

